# "Respected Lowriders In The Game,



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Who change the game with their innovated ideas? Who is dominating in your region? Who was the one every one looked up to? Who do you respect? Post them up. Pots their bike too.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<< :yes:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

<<<<<<<<<<<<< :thumbsup:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

In my area. I know they aint the biggest name but Dallas Lowriders really gave me inspo with the Scarface bike.


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

T-T-T


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 21 2009, 09:51 AM~14837695
> *<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<< :yes:
> *


:uh: :thumbsdown:
casino dreamin thats it.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Aug 21 2009, 07:19 PM~14837973
> *:uh:  :thumbsdown:
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 21 2009, 10:20 AM~14837979
> *:roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Aug 21 2009, 07:21 PM~14837988
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


fooker :roflmao:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

who has swept the wego tour since it started? :0 :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 21 2009, 07:29 PM~14838070
> *who has swept the wego tour since it started? :0  :biggrin:
> *


Rollerz


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 21 2009, 09:31 AM~14838102
> *Rollerz
> *


kandy shop customz
tnt metal works
funky stylez engraving
hottstuff upolstery


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 21 2009, 10:33 AM~14838122
> *kandy shop customz
> tnt metal works
> funky stylez engraving
> ...


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 21 2009, 10:31 AM~14838102
> *Rollerz
> *


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Aug 21 2009, 09:51 AM~14838314
> *
> 
> 
> ...


haha just confident in my work and the people i work with


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

my region, Legions. 



done :cheesy:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Aug 21 2009, 01:18 PM~14839270
> *my region, Legions.
> done :cheesy:
> *


Mine too. :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

oh this is a respected topic? oh that counts me out. everything i build gets hated on lol. itz all good as long as the championship keep rollin in :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

If you are the best just sit on the sidelines and wait for some one to call your name. dont toot your own horn.


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 21 2009, 12:29 PM~14839404
> *oh this is a respected topic? oh that counts me out. everything i build gets hated on lol. itz all good as long as the championship keep rollin in :biggrin:
> *


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Aug 21 2009, 12:34 PM~14839448
> *If you are the best just sit on the sidelines and wait for some one to call your name. dont toot your own horn.
> *


preach!!!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Aug 21 2009, 01:41 PM~14839531
> *preach!!!
> 
> 
> ...


  
Some people cant wait for some one to call there name. they have to do it then selves. Kick back and be humble.


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Aug 21 2009, 12:46 PM~14839605
> *
> Some people cant wait for some one to call there name. they have to do it then selves. Kick back and be humble.
> *


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Aug 21 2009, 01:34 PM~14839448
> *If you are the best just sit on the sidelines and wait for some one to call your name. dont toot your own horn.
> *


 :h5:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

a question was asked and answered it. dont hate cuz your not putin anything new out


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 21 2009, 01:08 PM~14839837
> *a question was asked and answered it. dont hate cuz your not putin anything new out
> *


god damn ur touchy :uh: is it almost that time of the month for u :uh:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Aug 21 2009, 12:18 PM~14839959
> *god damn ur touchy  :uh:  is it almost that time of the month for u  :uh:
> 
> 
> ...


ur the one bleeding


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

When i used to show Elite and Spirt had sum krazy bikes.. Spirt has this trike called " Grasshopper " that used to always kill. Oh and I believe Nemesis was around then too...


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

oh yeah and Klique was tearing it up 2 back then!


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 21 2009, 01:39 PM~14840203
> *ur the one bleeding
> *


i aint the one whos making all the butthurt comments! mr im the best in the whole world! :uh:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Any individual people?


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Aug 21 2009, 01:06 PM~14840529
> *i aint the one whos all making the butthurt comments! mr im the best in the whole world!  :uh:
> *


did i say i was the best? no i didnt. do the bikes i build have championships to back it up ? yes they do


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Aug 21 2009, 01:07 PM~14840533
> *Any individual people?
> *


showbound


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=469683
Yall take that shit here please.


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 21 2009, 02:08 PM~14840554
> *did i say i was the best? no i didnt. do the bikes i build have championships to back it up ? yes they do
> *


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Aug 21 2009, 02:07 PM~14840533
> *Any individual people?
> *


socios b.c. prez 

he makes some badass shit


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Aug 21 2009, 01:12 PM~14840595
> *
> 
> 
> ...


what a ***


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 21 2009, 02:16 PM~14840635
> *what a ***
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: ok ok ok im sorry your da number one builder in LIL when i have kids im gonna want them to grow up to be like you. :biggrin: feel better now?


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Aug 21 2009, 01:23 PM~14840738
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:  ok ok ok im sorry your da number one builder in LIL when i have kids im gonna want them to grow up to be like you.  :biggrin:  feel better now?
> 
> 
> ...


i never said i was the best. :0 the topic asked who changed the game with inovative idea and i stated who has. whats the big deal?


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

the groups that got me in the bike scene are an endless list. but two of them are ROLLERZ ONLY and ELITE. they had some nice pedle scrapers . and still do tody. 

an individual would be the creater of the MR FREEZE trike and this bike


----------



## eldiablos74 (Oct 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chaos91_@Aug 21 2009, 02:38 PM~14840899
> *the groups that got me in the bike scene are an endless list. but two of them are ROLLERZ ONLY and ELITE. they had some nice pedle scrapers . and still do tody.
> 
> an individual would be the creater of the MR FREEZE trike and this bike
> ...


man you gots to be one dumb motherfucker! that trike is garbage! and that bike wasnt even built by that dude that owned da bike!


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by eldiablos74_@Aug 21 2009, 02:15 PM~14841244
> *man you gots to be one dumb motherfucker! that trike is garbage! and that bike wasnt even built by that dude that owned da bike!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eldiablos74_@Aug 21 2009, 04:15 PM~14841244
> *man you gots to be one dumb motherfucker! that trike is garbage! and that bike wasnt even built by that dude that owned da bike!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Aug 21 2009, 08:36 AM~14837540
> *Who change the game with their innovated ideas? Who is dominating in your region? Who was the one every one looked up to? Who do you respect? Post them up. Pots their bike too.
> *


I think one person who is sometimes overlooked is Schwinn1966. Anthony puts together some of the best originals and really raised the bar. Many people dont get excited about his bikes cause there not radicals but they are cleaner then most full custom and radical bikes so I give him props for that. Hes defiantly one of the leaders of the 12" revolution.  



> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Aug 21 2009, 01:14 PM~14840619
> *socios b.c. prez
> 
> he makes some badass shit
> *


Thanks for the mention homie.


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 21 2009, 04:23 PM~14841349
> *I think one person who is sometimes overlooked is Schwinn1966. Anthony puts together some of the best originals and really raised the bar. Many people dont get excited about his bikes cause there not radicals but they are cleaner then most full custom and radical bikes so I give him props for that. Hes defiantly one of the leaders of the 12" revolution.
> 
> *


Those OG bikes he putting together are clean as hell!! Much props to Schwinn1966!!


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by eldiablos74_@Aug 21 2009, 02:15 PM~14841244
> *man you gots to be one dumb motherfucker! that trike is garbage! and that bike wasnt even built by that dude that owned da bike!
> *


what you think about that trike is you opinion. and the other bike i dont know who ownz it . i just gave the owner of it props.


----------



## eldiablos74 (Oct 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chaos91_@Aug 21 2009, 03:36 PM~14841469
> *what you think about that trike is you opinion. and the other bike i dont know who ownz it . i just gave the owner of it props.
> *


 :uh: pendejo!


----------



## SALAS' ENGRAVING (May 30, 2009)




----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 21 2009, 03:23 PM~14841349
> *I think one person who is sometimes overlooked is Schwinn1966. Anthony puts together some of the best originals and really raised the bar. Many people dont get excited about his bikes cause there not radicals but they are cleaner then most full custom and radical bikes so I give him props for that. Hes defiantly one of the leaders of the 12" revolution.
> Thanks for the mention homie.
> *





> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Aug 21 2009, 03:25 PM~14841369
> *Those OG bikes he putting together are clean as hell!! Much props to Schwinn1966!!
> *


THanks for the compliments!
:biggrin:


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 21 2009, 02:23 PM~14841349
> *I think one person who is sometimes overlooked is Schwinn1966. Anthony puts together some of the best originals and really raised the bar. Many people dont get excited about his bikes cause there not radicals but they are cleaner then most full custom and radical bikes so I give him props for that. Hes defiantly one of the leaders of the 12" revolution.
> Thanks for the mention homie.
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Aug 21 2009, 01:14 PM~14840619
> *socios b.c. prez
> 
> he makes some badass shit
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Aug 21 2009, 11:53 AM~14840375
> *When i used to show Elite and Spirt had sum krazy bikes.. Spirt has this trike called " Grasshopper " that used to always kill. Oh and I believe Nemesis was around then too...
> *


what bikes from elite you talkin about? when i was in elite, LATIN ACTIVE was a unique trike. then there were others that joined that kicked some ass as well. i had mine a full custom, rideable. same with my brother's (sad thing is, he only showed it for a few years.)


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

i forgot bro i just remember the other clubs we had respect for back then when I was in Majestics.. those clubs Elite, Klique had sum creative shit then spawned alot of ideals of what we can make our bikes.. 

I always gave others props becaused it pushed us harder for the next show...


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

Wait I do remember a name of a bike that used to kick my ass back in the day, I've always respected this bike "Small Change" I think was the name of it..


----------



## slickpanther (Dec 10, 2008)

Mine has to be Lifestyle car club. They are my favorite car club. They showed me that Lowriders aren't just custom cars but pieces of art. That Lincoln vegas car says it all.


----------



## It's Johnny (Aug 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by eldiablos74_@Aug 21 2009, 02:15 PM~14841244
> *man you gots to be one dumb motherfucker! that trike is garbage! and that bike wasnt even built by that dude that owned da bike!
> *


don't fucking hate puto, if you knew wat the story was behind this bike you wouldn't be talking so much shit... i really don't give a fuck wat you think. you wanna talk shit to the owner of the bike talk to the museum it was sold to... where's your shit??


----------



## It's Johnny (Aug 5, 2009)

these are the bikes that made me be in lowriding


----------



## legionlegend (Aug 9, 2006)

the bikes that inspired me were possessed, casino dreamin, natural born killer "the finest kreations one", Argentina Pride, Froggy Style, Tales of the Krypt, Small Change i believe thats the name from the paz bros and unfair advantage


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by slickpanther_@Aug 22 2009, 06:51 AM~14846849
> *Mine has to be Lifestyle car club. They are my favorite car club. They showed me that Lowriders aren't just custom cars but pieces of art. That Lincoln vegas car says it all.
> *


 :uh: that car didnt even run and body didnt fit together


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by It's Johnny_@Aug 22 2009, 11:33 AM~14847613
> *
> 
> 
> ...


so to pay him back you beat him at every show u went :biggrin:


----------



## slickpanther (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Aug 22 2009, 06:03 PM~14849831
> *:uh: that car didnt even run and body didnt fit together
> *


....So? And your point? Just because it doesn't run does that take away from it's visiual beauty? Most of the lowrider bikes I see on here are unrideable or don't get ridden. I have more respect for funtional/rideable Lowrider cars and bikes and the owners that ride them but just because a lowrider doesn't run, does that make it any less beautiful? No, that makes it less operable. A piece of art is a piece of art.
I may not be mexican but im pretty open minded and Lowriding is a part of mexican culture that I can appreciate just as alot of mexicans can appreciate rap music... which comes from black culture. So instead of hating and bashing on each others rides. Just be happy that this part of mexican culture is still around for us all to enjoy


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

shut up jack. 




















:biggrin:


----------



## slickpanther (Dec 10, 2008)

> shut up jack.
> 
> lol Oh I forgot... you don't ride your bike  But you know it's all true. This hatin and bashin needs to stop. It's stupid.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by slickpanther_@Aug 23 2009, 01:26 PM~14854520
> *
> lol Oh I forgot... you don't ride your bike   But you know it's all true. This hatin and bashin needs to stop. It's stupid.
> *


Just messing with you bro. Hey Majestics is having a picnic in echo lake park. You should come you can ride you can ride your bike all over it. its a pretty decent park.


----------



## slickpanther (Dec 10, 2008)

Next sunday?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by slickpanther_@Aug 23 2009, 01:57 PM~14854665
> *Next sunday?
> *


No. They dont got a date yest. but really soon.


----------



## legionlegend (Aug 9, 2006)

actually the las vegas car did run...the owner of loco 64 challenged joe ray saying it didnt run so they broke down the display and had the car running turning left right and going foward and reverse...if it cant run then it cant compete...my dad was there when it all went down and theres an article on it too


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by legionlegend_@Aug 23 2009, 02:48 PM~14854962
> *actually the las vegas car did run...the owner of loco 64 challenged joe ray saying it didnt run so they broke down the display and had the car running turning left right and going foward and reverse...if it cant run then it cant compete...my dad was there when it all went down and theres an article on it too
> *


way more to the story then that.


----------



## legionlegend (Aug 9, 2006)

yea just a lil info...dont wanna type up a whole article just lettin em know that it did run


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by legionlegend_@Aug 23 2009, 03:18 PM~14855148
> *yea just a lil info...dont wanna type up a whole article just lettin em know that it did run
> *


took him some time to get that car running.


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Aug 23 2009, 12:44 PM~14854610
> *Just messing with you bro. Hey Majestics is having a picnic in echo lake park. You should come you can ride you can ride your bike all over it. its a pretty decent park.
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by legionlegend+Aug 23 2009, 02:48 PM~14854962-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


not that long. when you get contested, you only have like 30 or 45 minutes from the time the complaint is made. that means getting off the turntable, regular break discs back on, wheels mounted, THEN start the car


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Aug 23 2009, 03:05 PM~14855066
> *way more to the story then that.
> *


LIVIN THE LOWLIFE SHOWED THE EPISODE ON IT!! AS WELL AS THE VIDEO...

MOST CONTROVERSIAL CHALLENGE IN TEH HISTORY OF LRM...


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Aug 23 2009, 04:08 PM~14855411
> *preach.  glad someone remembers
> 
> not that long.  when you get contested, you only have like 30 or 45 minutes from the time the complaint is made.  that means getting off the turntable, regular break discs back on, wheels mounted, THEN start the car
> *


the time lead to more bs...


----------



## It's Johnny (Aug 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Aug 23 2009, 10:02 AM~14853955
> *so to pay him back you beat him at every show u went  :biggrin:
> *


i didn't wanna say it but i'm glad you did bro. lol :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

List of people on LayItLow that have inspired me to build a show bike. 

Eric Ramos
Raul Alfaro
Just Deez
Cutty RIP


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Aug 23 2009, 07:05 PM~14857670
> *List of people on LayItLow that have inspired me to build a show bike.
> 
> Eric Ramos
> ...


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by legionlegend_@Aug 23 2009, 11:48 AM~14854962
> *actually the las vegas car did run...the owner of loco 64 challenged joe ray saying it didnt run so they broke down the display and had the car running turning left right and going foward and reverse...if it cant run then it cant compete...my dad was there when it all went down and theres an article on it too
> *


the homie phil was there as well he saw the hole thing how they were shifting gears with a screw driver and only letting the car roll a few inches and this about 2 hours after the 1 hour deadline they gave him to get it running


----------



## djgooch (Apr 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by legionlegend_@Aug 23 2009, 01:18 PM~14855148
> *yea just a lil info...dont wanna type up a whole article just lettin em know that it did run
> *



http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=125130


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Aug 23 2009, 09:05 PM~14857670
> *List of people on LayItLow that have inspired me to build a show bike.
> 
> Eric Ramos
> ...


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

ss bars? :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Hermanos of Peace (Oct 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Aug 22 2009, 01:18 AM~14846106
> *Wait I do remember a name of a bike that used to kick my ass back in the day, I've always respected this bike "Small Change" I think was the name of it..
> *



sorry.no hard feelings?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

lol


----------



## Hermanos of Peace (Oct 9, 2005)

back in the day is was Hernan. Mad Props......and the rest of the competition who made us ste our game up!! Many long nights and long days.......good times!


----------



## Hermanos of Peace (Oct 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Aug 21 2009, 12:53 PM~14840375
> *When i used to show Elite and Spirt had sum krazy bikes.. Spirt has this trike called " Grasshopper " that used to always kill. Oh and I believe Nemesis was around then too...
> *



Yup!

We were rolling deep back in the day!!

had like 7 hard hitting bikes.........we were small but we packed a punch.


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hermanos of Peace_@Aug 24 2009, 10:25 AM~14863611
> *back in the day is was Hernan. Mad Props......and the rest of the competition who made us ste our game up!! Many long nights and long days.......good times!
> *


any pics of old school bike . honestly they show have a traditional lowrider bike of the year are a class for it.


----------



## Hermanos of Peace (Oct 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Aug 24 2009, 10:32 AM~14863689
> *any pics of old school bike . honestly they show have a traditional lowrider bike of the year  are a class for it.
> *



which old skool bike?


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hermanos of Peace_@Aug 24 2009, 10:44 AM~14863805
> *which old skool bike?
> *


any bike :cheesy:


----------



## djgooch (Apr 4, 2009)

Name a few?


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by djgooch_@Aug 24 2009, 10:56 AM~14863921
> *Name a few?
> *


gansta madness
it dosent matter i just want to see some bikes from back then


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Aug 24 2009, 10:05 AM~14864006
> *gansta madness
> it dosent matter i just want to see some bikes from back then
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chaos91+Aug 21 2009, 11:38 PM~14840899-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's Johnny bought that bike from Mike Lopez (who isn't even mentioned in here until I brought him up, haters!!) The parts were Manny's Bike Shop.

looks like I'm gonna have to school a lot of you youngsters out there

Mike Lopez and Randy Beard are the Godfathers of radical unbeatable lowrider bikes and trikes I dont care what anyone says. If they were still building bikes today nobody would catch them.

I mean sure Manny's is still around and he's still building bad ass bikes and this and that but combine Manny with Randy and Mike and you had bikes like Knight's Quest II and Casino Dreamin not to metion the artistic talent of the Diablas and Fonzy.

The lone ranger out there nobody mentioned and I'm surprised none of you TX guys mentioned is Ricky Low. He's a bad ass engraver that was the only one recommended by name at the time. It was Ricky Low and Hernan if you wanted top quality engraving for bikes. He's the one that engraved the spinners on my Wyatt Revenge bikes.

To mention a few other legends you got the old timers like Mike Lopez Jr and Sr, Lindville, Paz Brothers, Moreno Brothers, John West, etc. A lot of you count Taco out but he has some good ideas too and he's been in the game longer than me.

The kid that did the Field of Dreams bike, Gold Digger bike Owner, and some of the other older builders were good too and had really innovative ideas but they ended when they did their bike up, they inspired builders like Mike and Randy to raise the bar which they did with their bikes.

I know I'm missing a few names out there but those are the ones that really come to mind when I think of old school Legends in the lolo bike building community that should be respected.


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 24 2009, 11:48 AM~14865048
> *It's Johnny bought that bike from Mike Lopez (who isn't even mentioned in here until I brought him up, haters!!)  The parts were Manny's Bike Shop.
> 
> looks like I'm gonna have to school a lot of you youngsters out there
> ...


The homie Phil out of Oxnard built that bike for his nephew 15 years ago uffin: and know he has a bad ass 16 in.


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 24 2009, 12:48 PM~14865048
> *It's Johnny bought that bike from Mike Lopez (who isn't even mentioned in here until I brought him up, haters!!)  The parts were Manny's Bike Shop.
> 
> looks like I'm gonna have to school a lot of you youngsters out there
> ...



thanks for clearing that up bro. good looking out.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Aug 24 2009, 11:02 PM~14865193
> *The homie Phil out of Oxnard built that bike for his nephew 15 years ago uffin: and know he has a bad ass 16 in.
> *


I always wondered what happened to him after he won his Title. I don't think he ever competed against Mike Lopez right :dunno: I think he won the title in 94 or 95 and after that is when Mike began his championship run.


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 24 2009, 12:11 PM~14865288
> *I always wondered what happened to him after he won his Title.  I don't think he ever competed against Mike Lopez right :dunno:  I think he won the title in 94 or 95 and after that is when Mike began his championship run.
> *


the bike is put away never whent up against mike and yea he took the title in 94 he still out showing with his 16in repping Thee Artistics :biggrin:


----------



## Hermanos of Peace (Oct 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 24 2009, 12:48 PM~14865048
> *It's Johnny bought that bike from Mike Lopez (who isn't even mentioned in here until I brought him up, haters!!)  The parts were Manny's Bike Shop.
> 
> looks like I'm gonna have to school a lot of you youngsters out there
> ...



Thank you TONY!


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hermanos of Peace_@Aug 24 2009, 11:33 PM~14865501
> *Thank you TONY!
> *


Yes sir I remember looking at the feature article on Small Change and Jedi Knight back in the day :thumbsup:

I also forgot to mention Mario Moreno is also another builder who inspired me back in the day. I rememer seeing his bike Wild Suspense on the cover of LRB in Spring 2000 and seeing that bike along with the green Dragon themed 16" bike that inspired me to build a 16" custom bike


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TonyO+Aug 24 2009, 01:48 PM~14865048-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## djgooch (Apr 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 24 2009, 12:48 PM~14865048
> *It's Johnny bought that bike from Mike Lopez (who isn't even mentioned in here until I brought him up, haters!!)  The parts were Manny's Bike Shop.
> 
> looks like I'm gonna have to school a lot of you youngsters out there
> ...



I would add Danny Galvez who did the Claim Jumper bike! That bike is what got me more serious with the bikes! Also Gold Digger.


----------



## djgooch (Apr 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 24 2009, 01:37 PM~14865553
> *Yes sir I remember looking at the feature article on Small Change and Jedi Knight back in the day :thumbsup:
> 
> I also forgot to mention Mario Moreno is also another builder who inspired me back in the day.  I rememer seeing his bike Wild Suspense on the cover of LRB in Spring 2000 and seeing that bike along with the green Dragon themed 16" bike that inspired me to build a 16" custom bike
> *


Thanks Tony!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

THANKS FOR THE COMPLIMENTS TONYO....

HONESTLY THE MAIN BIKE THAT GOT US STARTED WAS FROM HERE.....LEPRECHAUN. ANY HOUSTON BIKE BUILDER BACK IN THE MID-LATE 90S KNOWS WHAT BIKE I AM TALKING ABOUT.

WE ACTUALLY BUILT OUR FULL CUSTOM TO GO UP AGAINST HIM BUT NEVER HAD THE CHANCE......

ON THE NATIONAL SCENE THE BIKES THAT GOT OUR ATTENTION WERE CASINO....STORM......AND SMALL CHANGE...THE RADICAL VERSION....THOSE MADE US GO COMPETE IN THE RADICAL CLASS...

I THINK KNIGHTS QUEST II AND CROW SET DIFFERENT STANDARDS IN THE TRIKE CLASS.....


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 24 2009, 02:48 PM~14865048
> *It's Johnny bought that bike from Mike Lopez CLASS and not try and be a dick. NO ONE AND I REPEAT KNOW ONE!!! Has hated on the champ Mike. Tony get off your high horse and come back down here to talk to the lowrider who still respect you.*


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 24 2009, 12:48 PM~14865048
> *It's Johnny bought that bike from Mike Lopez (who isn't even mentioned in here until I brought him up, haters!!)  The parts were Manny's Bike Shop.
> 
> looks like I'm gonna have to school a lot of you youngsters out there
> ...


wow i feel old i was out that time competeing i have gone a long way...


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 24 2009, 01:37 PM~14865553
> *Yes sir I remember looking at the feature article on Small Change and Jedi Knight back in the day :thumbsup:
> 
> I also forgot to mention Mario Moreno is also another builder who inspired me back in the day.  I rememer seeing his bike Wild Suspense on the cover of LRB in Spring 2000 and seeing that bike along with the green Dragon themed 16" bike that inspired me to build a 16" custom bike
> *


i remember marios first bike CHEERY RIPE THAT BIKE GOT ME STARTED


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by djgooch_@Aug 24 2009, 02:22 PM~14865982
> *I would add Danny Galvez who did the Claim Jumper bike! That bike is what got me more serious with the bikes! Also Gold Digger.
> *


warren worked on claim jumper also

to me that bike defines how a lowrider bike should look. I like the slammed look. I always tried to get my bikes that low.

gangster madness was my most favorite magazine trike 

grasshopper best trike ever! in az


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)




----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)




----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Aug 21 2009, 09:04 AM~14837809
> *In my area. I know they aint the biggest name but Dallas Lowriders really gave me inspo with the Scarface bike.
> *


*DAMN 4 REAL BRO THANKS HOMIE THATS KOO TO KNOW .
OH YEAH ITS GREEN NOW AND 4 SALE MAKE OFFER IF INTERESTED MUST GO!!!
 *


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GABRIEL(SCARFACE)_@Aug 24 2009, 08:56 PM~14868923
> *DAMN 4 REAL BRO THANKS HOMIE THATS KOO TO KNOW .
> OH YEAH ITS GREEN NOW AND 4 SALE MAKE OFFER IF INTERESTED MUST GO!!!
> 
> *


If I had the money I would have picked it up at Latin Fest. :biggrin:


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Aug 24 2009, 06:59 PM~14868958
> *If I had the money I would have picked it up at Latin Fest. :biggrin:
> *


ORALE


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)




----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 24 2009, 02:48 PM~14865048
> *It's Johnny bought that bike from Mike Lopez (who isn't even mentioned in here until I brought him up, haters!!)  The parts were Manny's Bike Shop.
> 
> looks like I'm gonna have to school a lot of you youngsters out there
> ...



hey tony, i meant to pm you the other day. Ricky low died a couple days ago. i know you had some work done from him, thought you would like to know. dont have many details, but you can call me if you want to know.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Aug 24 2009, 06:43 PM~14867406
> *THANKS FOR THE COMPLIMENTS TONYO....
> 
> HONESTLY THE MAIN BIKE THAT GOT US STARTED WAS FROM HERE.....LEPRECHAUN.  ANY HOUSTON BIKE BUILDER BACK IN THE MID-LATE 90S KNOWS WHAT BIKE I AM TALKING ABOUT.
> ...


i remember leprechaun. damn! that was foooo-rreeever ago.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Aug 25 2009, 05:15 AM~14869167
> *hey tony, i meant to pm you the other day.  Ricky low died a couple days ago.  i know you had some work done from him, thought you would like to know.  dont have many details, but you can call me if you want to know.
> *


Yeah someone else PM'd me that a little while ago, very sad. he will be missed :tears: I was thinkin of sellin my spinner rims but I'm keepin them now. Ricky did the engraving on those.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 24 2009, 09:21 PM~14869230
> *Yeah someone else PM'd me that a little while ago, very sad.  he will be missed :tears:  I was thinkin of sellin my spinner rims but I'm keepin them now.  Ricky did the engraving on those.
> *


no doubt man. you can spot ricky low engraving a mile away


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Aug 25 2009, 05:22 AM~14869248
> *no doubt man.  you can spot ricky low engraving a mile away
> *


Hell yeah he had his own style. I got something you'd be interested in but its not for sale :biggrin: Its a Finest Kreations plaque Ricky did with diamond cut outline engraving on the front and that grid looking stuff on the back that jewlers do on jewlry, I dunno what that style is called but the plaque is all gold plated.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 24 2009, 09:25 PM~14869298
> *Hell yeah he had his own style.  I got something you'd be interested in but its not for sale  :biggrin:  Its a Finest Kreations plaque Ricky did with diamond cut outline engraving on the front and that grid looking stuff on the back that jewlers do on jewlry, I dunno what that style is called but the plaque is all gold plated.
> *


no doubt youre gonna hold on to it now, but you did try to sell it to me a couple years ago. shoulda bought it.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Aug 25 2009, 05:27 AM~14869332
> *no doubt youre gonna hold on to it now, but you did try to sell it to me a couple years ago.  shoulda bought it.
> *


Yeah. I'll have to post pics sometime


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

cool. i wanna see it.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Aug 24 2009, 07:29 PM~14869364
> *cool.  i wanna see it.
> *


Thats what she said. :|


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

OH I ALSO LIKED THAT WOODY BIKE DONE BACK THEN.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 24 2009, 09:31 PM~14869386
> *Thats what she said.  :|
> *


Ouch, Burn!!!


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

West all so changed the game


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 24 2009, 09:31 PM~14869386
> *Thats what she said.  :|
> *


damn you big tuna :angry:


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)




----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## HITTINDEMCORNERS (Nov 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 24 2009, 12:48 PM~14865048
> *It's Johnny bought that bike from Mike Lopez (who isn't even mentioned in here until I brought him up, haters!!)  The parts were Manny's Bike Shop.
> 
> looks like I'm gonna have to school a lot of you youngsters out there
> ...


I'MA TRY TO GET RANDY BEARD BACK IN DA GAME, HE'S MY BEST FRIEND AND I'M ABOUT TO ASK FOR HIS HELP ON A BUILD! HOPEFULLY HE WILL SAY YES.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by R.O. ROady_@Aug 25 2009, 07:50 AM~14871016
> *I'MA TRY TO GET RANDY BEARD BACK IN DA GAME, HE'S MY BEST FRIEND AND I'M ABOUT TO ASK FOR HIS HELP ON A BUILD! HOPEFULLY HE WILL SAY YES.
> *


That would be bad ass bro he can definitely give you some good advice :thumbsup:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)




----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)




----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)




----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)




----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)




----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

I DONT HAVE PIX BUT I THINK THE FROGGY STYLE BIKE WAS THE SHIT  

AND THE STONE COLD BIKE I THINK FROM EL PASO


THE ELMO BIKE FROM DALLAS ALSO


:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

I MADE THIS VIDEO AFTER I REPLIED IN HERE

THIS A PREVIEW OF TEXAS FINEST BLAST FROM THE PAST COMIN SOON OF LOWRIDER BIKES AND CARS

THIS VIDEO IS JUST BIKES







LAST BIKE IS THE ELMO BIKE


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

if we talk oldskool then for me in general its the bikes from Finest Kreations, Legions and the ones done by Manny's offcourse too  closer to our time now would be Nobilty cuz they changed alot in this scene...


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chaos91_@Aug 24 2009, 07:33 PM~14869419
> *OH I ALSO LIKED THAT WOODY BIKE DONE BACK THEN.
> *


my inspiration :biggrin: 

loved the craftsmanship int that bike


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

some ****** that gave me lots of inspiration where my homie anthony (amb), raul, goodtimes BC, legions BC, manny, and some other good homies


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Aug 25 2009, 11:59 AM~14875708
> *
> 
> 
> ...


YES


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Badass93 (Oct 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Aug 25 2009, 09:52 PM~14876988
> *if we talk oldskool then for me in general its the bikes from Finest Kreations, Legions and the ones done by Manny's offcourse too    closer to our time now would be Nobilty cuz they changed alot in this scene...
> *


X22222222222222222222222222222 :cheesy: 
the first lowbike i've seen was From Legions BC in lowriderbicyclemagazine.This club inspired me for building a nice lowrider bike(coming out in 2010).For me this is the best club of all times in lowrider bike culture...


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)

The person who inspired me was renee from showtime metal he had a 16" bike called the riddler it made the cover of lrb in the 90s he switched it up two more times and still shows it.not to forget his other bike master mind.


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dave_st214_@Aug 28 2009, 10:50 AM~14910314
> *The person who inspired me was renee from showtime metal he had a 16" bike called the riddler it made the cover of lrb in the 90s he switched it up two more times and still shows it.not to forget his other bike master mind.
> *



X2 my boy Rene has my respect in the bike game! and has helped me out ALOT with my builds also inspired me to pull out o.g with a twist a.k.a Return of the Riddler!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## slickpanther (Dec 10, 2008)

Oh yeah how could I forget! Nobody do I look up to more than Ron Aguirre. Being a suspension freak, I love his contribution to lowriding the most because he invented the first hydraulic kit in 1956... On a 1956 corvette called the "electronic x-sonic". Im sire somebody else would have up with a way to raise and lowere a car with a push of a button but without him Lowriders would have just had to wait for the next genius...

1:34 seconds.


----------



## slickpanther (Dec 10, 2008)

According to part 2 of the video, Ron's car not only was the first to have hydraulics but also was the first to have chrome wheels, the first to have a working car telephone, the first full bubble top, the first pearl paint job, the first remote controlled steering, and the first to have a metal flake paint job.


----------



## ATL LOW LOW (Jun 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by slickpanther_@Aug 23 2009, 11:08 AM~14854398
> *....So? And your point? Just because it doesn't run does that take away from it's visiual beauty? Most of the lowrider bikes I see on here are unrideable or don't get ridden. I have more respect for funtional/rideable Lowrider cars and bikes and the owners that ride them but just because a lowrider doesn't run, does that make it any less beautiful? No, that makes it less operable. A piece of art is a piece of art.
> I may not be mexican but im pretty open minded and Lowriding is a part of mexican culture that I can appreciate just as alot of mexicans can appreciate rap music... which comes from black culture. So instead of hating and bashing on each others rides. Just be happy that this part of mexican culture is still around for us all to enjoy
> *


When you say "for us to enjoy" do you mean black people?


----------



## ATL LOW LOW (Jun 25, 2009)

Just curious


----------



## slickpanther (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ATL LOW LOW_@Sep 1 2009, 12:34 AM~14944895
> *Just curious
> *


You miss quoted me :uh: I wrote "for us ALL to enjoy", meaning mexican, black, white asian. EVERYBODY.


----------



## ATL LOW LOW (Jun 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by slickpanther_@Sep 1 2009, 02:52 AM~14945112
> *You miss quoted me :uh:  I wrote "for us ALL to enjoy", meaning mexican, black, white asian. EVERYBODY.
> *


Ok. I thought that's what you meant. My bad.


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)

does anyone got pics of the og riddler from showtimes b.c. It was on the cover of lrb back in the days I got that issue but can't find it.


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

Man...
I guess the bikes and people that got me started into this scene was the old Wolverine bike, back when it was still the BMX frame. Space Age Cruiser, and Hellraiser were also big at that time. Chris was a cool guy from day one. Didn't talk down on anyone which is alright in my book. Jason Benavides, too. Back when Pedro had just repainted The Crow. that was the first trike i touched with great quality. Pedro also was a big part in my category (Full). He gave me the motivation to compete against him. Then he became a millionaire and i said the hell with it. Roland from Hellraiser was an alright guy. He sold me my first chrome plated hardware, a KMC chain. Even though i never new the guy, i looked up to Mike from Casino Dreaming. His bike was the first bike to make the bike scene mainstream. Mike Linville and his dad Les had my attention later in the years. It's amazing how i looked up to these guys as a kid. Now we are all cool and hang out every now and then, i would've never expected that in a million years. But i guess the person to get me involved in the lowrider scene and looked up to the most would be my bro. He always kept the lowrider bug alive even after years and years with no trophey. I wouldnt be anywhere in the bike scene without him.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Has anyone mentioned Dtwist and Bone Collector up in here yet? :dunno:


----------



## djgooch (Apr 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by dave_st214_@Sep 1 2009, 01:03 PM~14948795
> *does anyone got pics of the og riddler from showtimes b.c. It was on the cover of lrb back in the days I got that issue but can't find it.
> *


I have a couple of it. I have to scan them in though!


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by djgooch_@Sep 1 2009, 02:52 PM~14949201
> *I have a couple of it. I have to scan them in though!
> *


Kool thanx


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

I always liked Sic713's yellow mess :biggrin: 
completely hand made and rideable....my .02


----------



## slickpanther (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Sep 1 2009, 04:30 PM~14950837
> *I always liked Sic713's yellow mess :biggrin:
> completely hand made and rideable....my .02
> *


Yeah me too. I HATE radical Lowrider bikes but I love his. I like the fact that he rides it too cuz I hate parts on bikes that look cool but are not functional.


----------



## djgooch (Apr 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by slickpanther_@Sep 1 2009, 04:52 PM~14951057
> *Yeah me too. I HATE radical Lowrider bikes but I love his. I like the fact that he rides it too cuz I hate parts on bikes that look cool but are not functional.
> *


My Bros bike Wild Suspense is radical and is rideable!!! It got riden on through a christmas parade two years ago in our hometown.


----------



## slickpanther (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by djgooch_@Sep 1 2009, 05:41 PM~14951643
> *My Bros bike Wild Suspense is radical and is rideable!!! It got riden on through a  christmas parade two years ago in our hometown.
> *


Now thats one of the few radicals I like. It's actually one of my favorites that made me kinda think about building a show bike. I like how the paint on it looked like a mini truck design... something different.


----------



## djgooch (Apr 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by dave_st214_@Sep 1 2009, 01:03 PM~14948795
> *does anyone got pics of the og riddler from showtimes b.c. It was on the cover of lrb back in the days I got that issue but can't find it.
> *


Here you go Bro!!


----------



## djgooch (Apr 4, 2009)

Angus West Spawn!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Aug 23 2009, 09:25 PM~14857968
> *
> *


 :0


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

lowrider scene in my city is dead!People that inspired are the lopez's,the west's,villicanas,randy beard,legions,de'abla's and the whole 90s era


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by djgooch_@Sep 2 2009, 10:29 PM~14965777
> *Angus West Spawn!
> 
> 
> ...


 once i saw those wheels i had to get them


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by slickpanther_@Sep 1 2009, 05:52 PM~14951057
> *Yeah me too. I HATE radical Lowrider bikes but I love his. I like the fact that he rides it too cuz I hate parts on bikes that look cool but are not functional.
> *


you ever seen the sprite commercial


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

oh the guy who use to own lil devil


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

In Texas I would like to say that in my opinion people that changed the game in bicycles were "The Crow" "Wolverine""hellraiser""Casper""leprechaun" and others Wolverine was the reason why i build a show bicycle BIG TEX did not want to sell me Wolverine so i had to build my own  j/k Justdeez cad king, Ricky Low one of Texas best engraver,Mr3-d introduce his 3-d style on bicycles like Freddy,Pinnacle and other bicycles..This people really changed the game in Texas.


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Sep 9 2009, 12:18 AM~15022661
> *In Texas I would like to say that in my opinion people that changed the game in bicycles were "The Crow" "Wolverine""hellraiser""Casper""leprechaun" and others Wolverine was the reason why i build a show bicycle BIG TEX did not want to sell me Wolverine so i had to build my own  j/k Justdeez cad king, Ricky Low  one of Texas best engraver,Mr3-d introduce his 3-d style on bicycles like Freddy,Pinnacle and other bicycles..This people really changed the game in Texas.
> *


face lifting OG WOLVERINE :cheesy:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Sep 9 2009, 12:18 AM~15022661
> *In Texas I would like to say that in my opinion people that changed the game in bicycles were "The Crow" "Wolverine""hellraiser""Casper""leprechaun" and others Wolverine was the reason why i build a show bicycle BIG TEX did not want to sell me Wolverine so i had to build my own  j/k Justdeez cad king, Ricky Low  one of Texas best engraver,Mr3-d introduce his 3-d style on bicycles like Freddy,Pinnacle and other bicycles..This people really changed the game in Texas.
> *


dammit man. thanks


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

REC,Sep 8 2009, 10:18 PM~15022661]
In Texas I would like to say that in my opinion people that changed the game in bicycles were "The Crow" "Wolverine""hellraiser""Casper""leprechaun" and others Wolverine was the reason why i build a show bicycle BIG TEX did not want to sell me Wolverine so i had to build my own  j/k Justdeez cad king, Ricky Low one of Texas best engraver,Mr3-d introduce his 3-d style on bicycles like Freddy,Pinnacle and other bicycles..This people really changed the game in Texas.
[/quote]
:thumbsup: im th shit holding it down for sur califas i take my bike to local show super shows and curz nights i dont give a flying fffffffffffff :biggrin: orale big rec


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Aug 21 2009, 01:34 PM~14839448
> *If you are the best just sit on the sidelines and wait for some one to call your name. dont toot your own horn.
> *


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

:thumbsup: im th shit holding it down for sur califas i take my bike to local show super shows and curz nights i dont give a flying fffffffffffff :biggrin: orale big rec 
[/quote]
and yall ***** got mad when i did it haha bitches


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

g~$


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)

Marron Kustoms Mr Raymond Marron for those of u that know who he is


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 84 BLAZER_@Sep 9 2009, 11:51 PM~15034411
> *Marron Kustoms Mr Raymond Marron for those of u that know who he is
> *


been around for a long time


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS (May 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 84 BLAZER_@Sep 9 2009, 10:51 PM~15034411
> *Marron Kustoms Mr Raymond Marron for those of u that know who he is
> *


Ill co-sign dat 1.....we srtill got stuff frm dem dat dey made in 95.....

One of d 1st ones if not d 1st to desigh faced parts


----------



## MR.3D (Nov 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Sep 8 2009, 10:18 PM~15022661
> *In Texas I would like to say that in my opinion people that changed the game in bicycles were "The Crow" "Wolverine""hellraiser""Casper""leprechaun" and others Wolverine was the reason why i build a show bicycle BIG TEX did not want to sell me Wolverine so i had to build my own  j/k Justdeez cad king, Ricky Low  one of Texas best engraver,Mr3-d introduce his 3-d style on bicycles like Freddy,Pinnacle and other bicycles..This people really changed the game in Texas.
> *



THAX BRO


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

I SAY ............... LOS-KUSTOMS & KANDY SHOP


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Sep 11 2009, 06:41 AM~15048553
> *I SAY ............... LOS-KUSTOMS & KANDY SHOP
> *


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Sep 11 2009, 06:59 AM~15048639
> *
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by legionlegend_@Aug 23 2009, 01:48 PM~14854962
> *actually the las vegas car did run...the owner of loco 64 challenged joe ray saying it didnt run so they broke down the display and had the car running turning left right and going foward and reverse...if it cant run then it cant compete...my dad was there when it all went down and theres an article on it too
> *


 ...and video


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Sep 9 2009, 12:18 AM~15022661
> *In Texas I would like to say that in my opinion people that changed the game in bicycles were "The Crow" "Wolverine""hellraiser""Casper""leprechaun" and others Wolverine was the reason why i build a show bicycle BIG TEX did not want to sell me Wolverine so i had to build my own  j/k Justdeez cad king, Ricky Low  one of Texas best engraver,Mr3-d introduce his 3-d style on bicycles like Freddy,Pinnacle and other bicycles..This people really changed the game in Texas.
> *


you remember when me and my bro took you to the JuiceD show? it started to pour down and you ran out in the middle of traffic to stop it as we backed out? old times


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

> :thumbsup: im th shit holding it down for sur califas i take my bike to local show super shows and curz nights i dont give a flying fffffffffffff :biggrin: orale big rec


and yall ***** got mad when i did it haha bitches
[/quote]
im not mad at you congrats homie you go boy :biggrin:


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY (May 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest_@Sep 11 2009, 12:00 PM~15050894
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer_@Sep 11 2009, 11:30 AM~15051199
> *you remember when me and my bro took you to the JuiceD show? it started to pour down and you ran out in the middle of traffic to stop it as we backed out? old times
> *


Yeah I remember even JuiceD President was there to help good old days


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY (May 11, 2007)




----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest_@Sep 11 2009, 03:14 PM~15053599
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Sep 11 2009, 05:26 PM~15053729
> *Yeah I remember even JuiceD President was there to help good old days
> *


It's amazing how much has changed since then. From having that ugly ass blue regal with loose ass rims to having a "Best Of" bike. I was showing a lot racking up the throphies, to now being retired. I get the urge every now and then to start the bike up again. If i decide to do it again i can promise you this, its all or nothing.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer_@Sep 15 2009, 10:40 AM~15086387
> *It's amazing how much has changed since then. From having that ugly ass blue regal with loose ass rims to having a "Best Of" bike. I was showing a lot racking up the throphies, to now being retired. I get the urge every now and then to start the bike up again. If i decide to do it again i can promise you this, its all or nothing.
> *


but you wont, so forget it :cheesy:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

LOL


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer_@Sep 15 2009, 08:40 AM~15086387
> *It's amazing how much has changed since then. From having that ugly ass blue regal with loose ass rims to having a "Best Of" bike. I was showing a lot racking up the throphies, to now being retired. I get the urge every now and then to start the bike up again. If i decide to do it again i can promise you this, its all or nothing.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: "I SMELL PAN!!!"  Well cant wait to see that day


----------



## Eternal Life (Aug 2, 2005)

FREDDY BIKE # 2 
3D STYLE DONE BY: MR.3 D


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Eternal Life_@Sep 16 2009, 02:52 AM~15095542
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WHAT !!!!! DAMMM IS THAT BIKE YOUR'S THAT'S ONE OF MY FAVORIT BIKE THAT IS ONE REAL SICK BAD ASS KICKING BIKE HOMIE !!!!!!!!!  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ATX_LEGIONS (May 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Sep 16 2009, 01:36 AM~15095696
> *WHAT !!!!! DAMMM IS THAT BIKE YOUR'S THAT'S ONE OF MY FAVORIT BIKE THAT IS ONE REAL SICK BAD ASS KICKING BIKE HOMIE !!!!!!!!!     :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:    :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Na this bike belongs to a member in legions named pedro I haven't heard from him in a while but you never know when he is going to bring it out again with somethin new... him and big tex inspired us to make a good hard hittin bike... thanks to them they took us with open arms into the club and showed us how the ins and outs... they got us our first photo shoot for the first time and featured us in lrm...we came a long way from our first bike

Also I have a lot of respect for showbound legions of texas all of legions we all work together to change the game one bike at a time 

Our very first show with legions 
Wizard style 1









Wizard style 3


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ+Sep 15 2009, 01:29 PM~15087993-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Scarfresh (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Aug 21 2009, 08:04 AM~14837809
> *In my area. I know they aint the biggest name but Dallas Lowriders really gave me inspo with the Scarface bike.
> *


*....Got Any Pictures Of This,I Need Acouple Ideas.*


----------



## ATX_LEGIONS (May 3, 2007)

Everyone on lay it low and at the car shows showing a bike should be respecteed you should look up to everyone and everyone should look up to you, cuz little by little everyone is changing the game and adding more comp. Everyone from legions rollerz artistics kights of pleasure dallas lowriders are steping up their game and making the compitition more tough so we are changing the game


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ATX_LEGIONS_@Sep 16 2009, 04:45 PM~15101906
> *Everyone on lay it low and at the car shows showing a bike should be respecteed you should look up to everyone and everyone should look up to you, cuz little by little everyone is changing the game and adding more comp. Everyone from legions rollerz artistics kights of pleasure dallas lowriders are steping up their game and making the compitition more tough so we are changing the game
> *


 :worship: :thumbsup:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Scarfresh_@Sep 16 2009, 06:27 PM~15101233
> *....Got Any Pictures Of This,I Need Acouple Ideas.
> *


Tell you the truth bro. It was called the Scarface bike but I never saw any reference to Scarface. :dunno: Still gave me inspo.


----------



## Eternal Life (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Sep 16 2009, 12:36 AM~15095696
> *WHAT !!!!! DAMMM IS THAT BIKE YOUR'S THAT'S ONE OF MY FAVORIT BIKE THAT IS ONE REAL SICK BAD ASS KICKING BIKE HOMIE !!!!!!!!!    :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:    :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


NO THE BIKE IS NOT MR.3D'S.... THE BIKE BELONG TO PEDRO F. MR. 3D ONLY DID THE 3D ON THE BODY ON THE FRAME, SEAT, FENDER'S ,3 WHEEL AND ANY THING ELSE THAT HAS 3D BODY WORK DONE.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

TTT


----------



## aftershock_818 (Nov 27, 2004)

i dont mean to be conceited or anything cuz im not. but i think my bike aftershock and lil sweet and sour made a big mark in the lowrider scene today. im not calling myself a legend or anything but i just believe i have left a big mark in the lowrider game of the present with these two bikes.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by aftershock_818_@Sep 26 2009, 11:20 AM~15192303
> *i dont mean to be conceited or anything cuz im not. but i think my bike aftershock and lil sweet and sour made a big mark in the lowrider scene today. im not calling myself a legend or anything but i just believe i have left a big mark in the lowrider game of the present with these two bikes.
> *


i agree. co-signed :biggrin:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> this one always stuck out to me alot sweet colors bike was aways puting it down to


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> that was a badass bike for its time


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Aug 25 2009, 11:59 AM~14875708
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this one set the bar for me when I was a kid clean and still looked like a bike


----------



## Eternal Life (Aug 2, 2005)

:wave: :wave: 
HELLO JUSTDEEZ


----------



## Eternal Life (Aug 2, 2005)

HEY JUSTDEEZ, 
I JUST GOT CALL FROM MR.3D, HE'S OUT OF TOWN.. 
HE ASK ME TO TELL U THAT U ARE TO PM WIT SUMTHING...
U & HIM TALK ABOUT.... :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## wet-n-wild (Oct 2, 2005)

THERE ARE SO MANY BAD ASS BIKE PAST & PRESENT, ALSO THERE ARE SO MANY DIFFERET STYLES TOO, IT JUST DEPENDS ON WHAT YOU LIKE. I HAVE A LOT MORE RESPECT FOR BIKE BUILDERS NOW THAT I HAVE BEEN INVOLED IN A FEW BUILDS. I TRULLY BELEIVE IT IS HARDER TO BUILD A BAD ASS BIKE THEN A CAR. EVERYTHING IS SO SMALL AND HARD TO HIDE THINGS TO KEEP IT CLEAN. MUCH PROPS TO ALL THE BIKE BUILDERS PAST AND PRESENT. :biggrin:


----------



## CE4LIFE (Feb 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest_@Sep 11 2009, 03:14 PM~15053599
> *
> 
> 
> ...



thats my old trike..


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CE4LIFE_@Sep 26 2009, 04:43 PM~15194096
> *thats my old trike..
> *


anymore pics of it


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

ttt


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Eternal Life_@Sep 17 2009, 09:58 AM~15106480
> *NO THE BIKE IS NOT MR.3D'S.... THE BIKE BELONG TO PEDRO F.  MR. 3D ONLY DID THE 3D ON THE BODY ON THE FRAME, SEAT, FENDER'S ,3 WHEEL AND ANY THING ELSE THAT HAS 3D BODY WORK DONE.
> *


well is 1 lucky dude !!! still the work is real sick it,s a dammm great job he dide (mr.3d)


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## legionlegend (Aug 9, 2006)

Saw it in person when it was revealed at the 96 supershow...probably the best revealing ive ever seen with balloons being given out for the bike and everything


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Kidblack (Jul 21, 2009)

growing up all i did was look through the old lowrider bike magazine and seeing all the bikes in there inspired me to start building some bikes were claim jumper field of dreams fatal attraction casino dreamin possessed gold rush and alot others


----------



## Kidblack (Jul 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by legionlegend_@Oct 13 2009, 10:28 PM~15350321
> *Saw it in person when it was revealed at the 96 supershow...probably the best revealing ive ever seen with balloons being given out for the bike and everything
> 
> 
> *


thats a bad ass bike i was there


----------



## Kidblack (Jul 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Aug 25 2009, 03:30 PM~14878010
> *YES
> *


im only 18 and i got every lowrider bike magazine and posters in good condition


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Kidblack_@Apr 2 2010, 12:47 AM~17073713
> *im only 18 and i got every lowrider bike magazine and posters in good condition
> *


sell me some! :biggrin:


----------



## Kidblack (Jul 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE_@Apr 2 2010, 01:52 AM~17073724
> *sell me some!  :biggrin:
> *


sorry i aint getting rid of anything i got haha


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kidblack_@Apr 2 2010, 02:47 AM~17073713
> *im only 18 and i got every lowrider bike magazine and posters in good condition
> *


im alost there


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

:yes:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

doesnt look like a 20x20


----------



## legionlegend (Aug 9, 2006)

right there it isnt because at supershow 96 all the display was spread out


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Apr 2 2010, 03:56 AM~17073960
> *  :yes:
> 
> 
> ...


That's in Sacramento I remember looking at it for hours! LOL


----------



## Kidblack (Jul 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE_@Apr 2 2010, 03:46 PM~17078812
> *That's in Sacramento I remember looking at it for hours! LOL
> *


i got alot of stuff from that show


----------



## Kidblack (Jul 21, 2009)

il post up pics of what i got from that show as soon as i can


----------

